# I have a short torso. Can I fit a Madone Performance Fit?



## the sky above tar below (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi. Will a very short stem, about 90mm, combined with a Madone Performance Fit frame enable me to fit the bike?


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

absolutely, the difference in the "performance" fit is that of a higher handlebar position, you would then be picking the frame that has the seat angle and top tube length to get you over the pedals properly,


----------



## Olancha (Jan 4, 2007)

Do you have a bike setup that works for you?...
Like handlebar drop, saddle setback, saddle height, and saddle-to-handlebar distance. These types of information will help in giving you an idea on how a bicycle will fit.

Here is the latest geometry chart per Trek https://trekroad.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2007/06/05/2008_trek_new_madone_geometry_2.gif


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Sloping top tube bikes offer more options for guys that have disproportionate torso/leg lengths. The performance fit (or Pilot) would work well for you. If your torso is short I am guessing that your legs are long. Your issue will be getting a short enough top tube coupled with a tall enough handlebar height to match the saddle height your longer legs will likely cause. Taller head tube, shorter toptube and more saddle set back (if you have long femurs).


----------

